# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Παπαγαλινη

## Νάτσος

Καλησπερα παιδια.Σημερα που σχολασα νωρις απο το σχολειο πηγα στο σουπερ μαρκετ με εναν φιλο μου.Αυτος πηρε κατι κ εγω ειδη αν εχει τιποτα τροφες για παπαγαλακια.Βρηκα μια παπαγαλινη και δεν ξερω αν κανει για το συγκεκριμενο ειδος παπαγαλου(budgerigar).Κανει η παρακατω παπαγαλινη....?

Υ.Γ. Επειδη εχω αναιβασει ακομη μια φορα φωτογραφια σορρυ αμα κανω καποιο λαθος κ δεν εμφανιστει.

----------


## vasilakis13

τα μπατζι τρωνε παπαγαλινη αλλα δεν μπορεις να βασισεις την διατροφη τους μονο σε αυτη. καλο θα ηταν να παρεις καποιο καλο μειγμα συσκευασμενο η μη απο πετ σοπ. καλο εννοω να μην εχει πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια και να συντηρειται σε καλες συνθηκες,κυριως οσον αφορα τη χυμα(δροσερο,καθαρο μερος...),ωστε να μην εχει μεσα ζωυφια. συνηθως σε συσκευασμενα δεν υπαρχουν ζωυφια,αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι απολυτο,οποτε αν βρεις καποιο πετ σοπ που να πουλαει καλη χυμα τροφη δοκιμασε τη.αν βρεις τιποτα εντομα αλλαξε τη.τα μειγματα περιεχουν μια μιξη σπορων τα οποια δινουν περισσοτερα θρεπτικα συστατικα στα παπαγαλακια,η συγκεκριμενη που δειχνεις περιεχει μονο παπαγαλινη(σπορους απο βορι και λιναρι).επισης πρεπει να εμπλουτιζεις τη διατροφη του με αυγο,σουπιοκοκαλο και φρεσκα φρουτα και λαχανικα.
καπως ετσι ειναι τα μειγματα για μπατζι:


αλλα κοιταξε να μην εχει αυτα τα πολυχρωμα,μονο κακο κανουν.
κοιτα και εδω *H διατροφή ενός budgie*

----------


## Νάτσος

Εγινε!Η τροφη που εχω στο budgie μου ειναι χυμα αλλα ειναι πολυ καθαρο το μαγαζι.Η τροφη ειναι σαν την παραπανω που το βαζω ιδια χρωματα εχει κ τετοια αλλα εχει κ λιγα μπισκοτακια τα οποια οσα βλεπω τα βγαζω.Απλα θελω να ξερω αν γινετε να χρεισιμοποιησω αυτη την παπαγαλινη γιατι αν δεν ειναι καλη δεν θελω να διμιουργησω προβλημα στο budgie μου.

----------


## vasilakis13

Η τροφή που του βάζεις τώρα είναι σαν αυτή που σου έδειξα έτσι? Αν ναι, αφού δεν έχεις θέμα με ζωύφια και βγάζεις μονος σου τα πολύχρωμα μπισκοτακια δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις, μια χαρά είναι, απλα αν βρεις χωρις μπισκοτακια και εξίσου καθαρη προτίμησε τη για να γλιτωσεις το κόπο
Δεν μπορείς να του δίνεις όμως μονο παπαγαλινη που έχει αυτό που είδες στο σουπερμάρκετ αφού δεν θα παίρνουν ότι θρεπτικά συστατικά χρειάζονται

----------


## Νάτσος

Συμφωνω απλα για συμπληρωμα για καμια βιταμινη που δεν εχει ισως αυτη η τροφη.Ενωω να εχω την κανονικη τροφη και σε αλλη ταιστρα την παπαγαλινη!Γινετε?

----------


## kostas0206

Το μεγαλητερο μερος της τροφης τους αποτελειτε απο παπαγαλινι( ή κοινος κεχρι)!
Εγω τους δινω ενα μειγμα, που περιεχει, κεχρι(παπαγαλινη), καναρινοσπορο, βρωμη, νιζερ, λιναρι και κινοα(θα τη βρεις στα βιολογικα)

Βιταμινη μην δωσεις, δινε φρουτα και λαχανικα!  :winky:

----------


## Νάτσος

Εγινε ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.Την συγκεκριμενη δλδ δεν θα την χρεισιμοποιησω ετσι?

----------


## Gardelius

*
ο καναρινοσπορος 



Μπορείς να κοιτάξεις αν έχει στο μάρκετ. 

Κανεις ένα μιγμα 2 μερη παπαγαλινη (μιλλετ ) ,1 μερος καναρινοσπορο και 1 μερος απο μιγμα καναρινιου( χωρις μπισκοτο ) ( κοιτα και σε καποιο πετσοπαδικο).

Μπορεις να βάλεις  και δευτερη ταιστρα με λιγο κουακερ βρωμης ,αν δεν βρεις το σπορο αυτούσιο

*

----------


## Νάτσος

Οκ!Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας αλλα συγνωμη κιολας αλλα δεν μου λυθηκε ακριβως η απορια.Αυτη να τη χρεισιμοποιησω σε διαφορετικη ταιστρα απο το κανονικο φαγητο ή οχι?

----------


## jk21

ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ο τροφη με μπισκοτα ,για μενα δεν πρεπει να δινεται .Ομως εχει και αλλους σπορους που καλυπτουν διατροφικα  ,τις οποιες αναγκες των budgie ,αφου τα ειδη millet (παπαγαλινη )  δεν εχουν σε ικανη ποσοτητα καποια σημαντικα αμινοξεα ,παρολο που ειναι αρκετα αγαπητα σαν σπορος σε αυτα .Την αναγκη αυτη ,θα συμπληρωσουν (απαραιτητα ) οι προσθηκες που σου προτεινε ο Ηλιας  και που σου παρεχουν τους σπορους που ανεφερε ο Κωστας πιο πανω οτι παρεχει εκεινος (πολυ σωστα ) στα δικα του πουλια .Επιπλεον αν βρεις  σε βιολογικα ειδη κινοα ,μπορεις να παρεχεις στο μιγμα και απο αυτην (αν την τρωνε ,οσο θελεις απο 10 -25 % ) .Αν προσθεσεις λοιπον στην συσκευασμενη παπαγαλινη που μας δειχνεις (σημαντικο και δεν εχει σημασια αν ειναι απο μαρκετ ... βλεπω οτι ειναι και ελληνικη και αυτο μου αρεσει ! ) και καναρινοσπορο και λιγο μιγμα καναρινιου (στο μικρο ποσοστο που σου ειπε ο Ηλιας ) 

η αλλη τροφη με μπισκοτα ,δεν χρειαζεται πουθενα συμπληρωματικα στην εκτροφη σου

----------


## Νάτσος

Εγινε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

